# Bootsimport aus nicht EU Land



## kefal (12. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen
ich habe einen  Bootsbauer in einem nicht EU Land endeckt der
attraktive Preise aufruft für seine GFK Boote.
Neben den Zoll und Importbestimmungen wo ich mich ein wenig schlau gemacht habe interssiert mich die Frage ob man solche Boote die keine CE Zulassung haben hier üerhaupt einführen und anmelden kann .
Hat hier jemand diezbezüglich Erfahrungen oder Wissen ?


Gruß


Kefal


----------



## raubangler (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsimport aus nicht EU Land*

Welches Land soll das denn sein?

Du fährst mit deutschem Trailer los und kommst mit einem Boot zurück, für das Du jetzt bereits eine deutsche Nummer besorgst und dann darauf klebst.

Problem?
Wo?


----------



## trawar (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsimport aus nicht EU Land*

Wollen die für die Registrierung kein CE?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsimport aus nicht EU Land*

Kann man als Selbstbau zulassen, darf dann für 5 Jahre nicht veräußert werden. Das braucht keine CE.


----------



## nostradamus (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsimport aus nicht EU Land*

hi,
also so themen sollte man nicht öffentlich besprechen! Natürlich hat frank was sehr interessantes geschrieben! 

Gruß
mario


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsimport aus nicht EU Land*



nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> also so themen sollte man nicht öffentlich besprechen! Natürlich hat frank was sehr interessantes geschrieben!
> 
> Gruß
> mario



Wieso? Du kannst selbstbau fahren da ist es doch halbwegs pragmatisch und logisch ausländische boote als das zu deklarieren


----------



## nostradamus (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsimport aus nicht EU Land*

.... "eigenbau" .... 

... Zoll ...


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsimport aus nicht EU Land*

Zoll ist was anderes und nicht Teil derFrage - ich bin mir sicher der TE verzollt das richtig. Es steht dir doch frei mit einem zugelassenen Trailer in Ausland zu fahren ubd dir ein boot zu kaufen. Du kannst mit jeder selbstgezimmerten nussschale rausfahren und es als eigenbai anmelden warum sollte das fpr ein ausländisches GFK boot nicht greifen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsimport aus nicht EU Land*

Warum sollte man das nicht schreiben? Es interessiert doch niemand.

Die WSA kontrollieren die CE heute wohl nicht mal mehr, allerdings sollte man im Schadensfall darauf vorbereitet sein und für seine erworbenes Boot eine Bescheinigung vorweisen können. Füreparieren ein selbst gebautes Boot gibt es keine CE, es sei denn, man läßt es nachzertifizieren. Das ist zu teuer, zumindest für kleine Boote.

Um was für ein Boot geht es denn?


----------



## nostradamus (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsimport aus nicht EU Land*

Ok, ich habe deinen Beitrag def. anders intepretiert! 

Du hast so natürlich absolut recht!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsimport aus nicht EU Land*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zoll ist was anderes und nicht Teil derFrage - ich bin mir sicher der TE verzollt das richtig. Es steht dir doch frei mit einem zugelassenen Trailer in Ausland zu fahren ubd dir ein boot zu kaufen. Du kannst mit jeder selbstgezimmerten nussschale rausfahren und es als eigenbai anmelden warum sollte das fpr ein ausländisches GFK boot nicht greifen?



Verzollen ohne CE wird schwierig. Z.B.kommen aus deutschen Freihafen Boote ohne CE nicht in denn EU Raum.  Niederländische Häfen sind wohl (noch) liberaler.


----------



## kefal (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsimport aus nicht EU Land*

Das mit dem Selbstbau hate ich auch schon gelesen, nur dachte ich das es dann wirklich was selbstgebautes sein muß, welches mann ja bei der Anmeldung mit Fotos usw. vorzeigen soll.


@raubangler
Problem mit der Zulassung haben wir ja bereits geklärt,mit der Einfuhr könnte es wohl noch Probleme geben da es ja wie ich schon sagte aus einem NICHT EU Land eigeführt wird.
Ich werde mich mit dem Hersteller mal in Verbindung setzen
der müsste da mehr Erfahrung haben.


----------



## kefal (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsimport aus nicht EU Land*



Testudo schrieb:


> Verzollen ohne CE wird schwierig. Z.B.kommen aus deutschen Freihafen Boote ohne CE nicht in denn EU Raum.  Niederländische Häfen sind wohl (noch) liberaler.




Das hat sich gerade überschnitten.

ja sowas ähnliches habe ich auch schon gehört.
Also es sind GFK Boote aus der Türkei,erstes EU Land für die Einfuhr wäre Bulgarien.
 Neben Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer kommen noch Transport dazu was ich gerade kläre.
Es sind Boote der Klasse 4,20m - 5.60 m
Auf Grund der EUR/TL Situation sind die Preise sehr attraktiv.


Was ich vergessen habe zu erwähnen, es ist auch ein Motor dabei ( Honda, Yamaha, Evinrude) Wahlweise zu Preisen wo man den Motor noch nicht mal dafür hier bekommt.


Die Boote (einige Modelle) bekommt man teilweise auch hier in Deutschland unter anderem Label


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsimport aus nicht EU Land*

Die Sache mit den Motoren macht das ganze  komisch. Die brauchen faktisch eine CE und sind auch im Ausland nicht wirklich preiswerter.  Das sind auch den evinrude anbieten macht es noch merkwürdiger. 

Bei offiziellem Import geht nichts an der  CE vorbei.


----------



## kefal (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsimport aus nicht EU Land*



Testudo schrieb:


> Die Sache mit den Motoren macht das ganze  komisch. Die brauchen faktisch eine CE und sind auch im Ausland nicht wirklich preiswerter.  Das sind auch den evinrude anbieten macht es noch merkwürdiger.
> 
> Bei offiziellem Import geht nichts an der  CE vorbei.




Was ist deiner Meinung nach in Verbindung mit den Motoren "komisch" oder Merkwürdig. 

Es ist ein Hersteller den es mehr als 40 Jahre gibt und auch offizieller Händler für die Motorenhersteller ist.
Ich bin ja auch ein sehr vorsichtiger der alles hinterfragt, konnte jedoch bisher keinen Pferdefuß finden.
Wie gesagt bisher ist es nur eine Vorabinformation,ich muß das mit Zoll und Transport klären und Fakten wie Garantie/Gewähreistung sind auch wichtig.


Trotzdem Danke für eure Tips/Meinungen
Wenn ich mehr Infos habe, werde ich diese hier gerne teilen.


Gruß


----------



## angler1996 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsimport aus nicht EU Land*

die Fragist doch:
 ein Boot für Dich
 oder 
 Boote zum Verkauf
 dazwischen sin d Welten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsimport aus nicht EU Land*

Die Preisunterschiede bei den Motoren sind nicht üppig, wenn ich mir mal ansehe, was sie in den USA, Großbritannien, Neuseeland, Europa so kosten.

Wenn jemand dir dann einen Motor für weitaus weniger anbietet, was bei Motoren aus chinesischer Produktion noch gehen mag, aber evinrude aus den USA und Tohatsu, Yamaha, Mercury, Suzuki aus Japan sind keine Schnäppchen und die Hersteller haben ein Auge darauf, daß die Preise nicht zu sehr ausreißen.


----------



## geomas (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsimport aus nicht EU Land*

Auch in der Türkei werden CE-zertifizierte Boote gebaut. Evtl. mal beim Hersteller nachfragen.


----------



## kefal (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsimport aus nicht EU Land*



angler1996 schrieb:


> die Fragist doch:
> ein Boot für Dich
> oder
> Boote zum Verkauf
> dazwischen sin d Welten


Es ist für den "Eigenverbrauch"


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsimport aus nicht EU Land*

Hallo zusammen,

ich denke, man könnte die ganze Diskussion mit verschiedenen Meinungen, Vermutungen etc. abkürzen, wenn man einfach beim zuständigen Wasserstraßen- und Schifffahrtsamt anfragt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass du dort jedenfalls eine zutreffende Antwort erhältst.


----------



## racoon (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsimport aus nicht EU Land*

Aus welchem Nicht-EU-Land ist es denn ? Papier ist bekanntlich geduldig und in manchen -gerade östlichen Ländern werden Bescheinigungen aller Art großzügig erteilt. Du wirst ja nicht der einzige sein, der ein solches Boot in die EU einführen möchte.....


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsimport aus nicht EU Land*



Testudo schrieb:


> Warum sollte man das nicht schreiben? Es interessiert doch niemand.
> 
> Die WSA kontrollieren die CE heute wohl nicht mal mehr, allerdings sollte man im Schadensfall darauf vorbereitet sein und für seine erworbenes Boot eine Bescheinigung vorweisen können. Füreparieren ein selbst gebautes Boot gibt es keine CE, es sei denn, man läßt es nachzertifizieren. Das ist zu teuer, zumindest für kleine Boote.
> 
> Um was für ein Boot geht es denn?




Bei der Zulassung beim WSA wird natürlich auf die CE geachtet , als Eigenbau möchten sie schon einige Infos haben , wie/ womit das Boot gebaut wurde .Bilder/Pläne vom Bau kommen zu  den Unterlagen . 

Und bei Booten aus nicht EU sollte der Zoll nicht vergessen werden.
Zb. beim wieder Einreise aus der Schweiz nach Deutschland wollte der deutsche Zoll schon wissen ob  das Boot schon vorher in meinem Besitz war.
Also ich würde nicht das Boot einfach so über die Grenze bringen , das kann in die Hose gehen .


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsimport aus nicht EU Land*

Wer sich ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken trägt so ein Vorhaben durchzuziehen, sollte zuvor im Boote-forum die entsprechenden Threads durchgelesen haben....

Die Leute dort haben so ziemlich alles alles durchgespielt und abgeklopft.... weder beim Zoll noch bei den WSA arbeiten hirnamputierte :q


----------



## kefal (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bootsimport aus nicht EU Land*



Testudo schrieb:


> Die Preisunterschiede bei den Motoren sind nicht üppig, wenn ich mir mal ansehe, was sie in den USA, Großbritannien, Neuseeland, Europa so kosten.
> 
> Wenn jemand dir dann einen Motor für weitaus weniger anbietet, was bei Motoren aus chinesischer Produktion noch gehen mag, aber evinrude aus den USA und Tohatsu, Yamaha, Mercury, Suzuki aus Japan sind keine Schnäppchen und die Hersteller haben ein Auge darauf, daß die Preise nicht zu sehr ausreißen.


 

Also zum Vergleich den Mercury F 9,9 M gibt es beim Off. Händler für knapp 900-1000 € weniger, jedoch könnte die Verzollung hier komplizierter sein als beim Boot.



Beim Boot sind die Transportkosten für ein 4.60 m Boot bei 2200 EUR,somit bei Einzelkauf uninterressant. Wenn man2-3 Boote übereinander stapelt könnte es sich wieder lohnen.


Der Hersteller liefert alle erforderlichen Unterlagen für Verzollung und CE Papiere für Europa mit.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bootsimport aus nicht EU Land*

2200 für den Transport?  Das ist ja schon mal ein Brocken. Gib doch mal weitere Info über den Bootstyp,  Kosten usw. Da gibt es vielleicht Alternativenicht in Europa.


----------



## rule270 (24. Oktober 2018)

Hallo
Wenn Du Motoren kauft egal wo solltest Du berechnen das 19 % Einfuhr Umsatzsteuer entfallen sowie Hafen und Kaigebühren sowie Speditionskosten. Also meiner Erfahrung nach kommt auf den Preis, den Du bezahlst, die gleiche Summe nochmal an Kosten hinzu.
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (24. Oktober 2018)

Hy
es gibt immer Möglichkeiten ..
zwischen Himmel und Erde..
Wenn Du Boot oder einen Motor anmelden möchtest solltest Du bedenken, das ein Nachweis/ Kaufvertrag oder anderweitiger Nachweis erbracht werden muss.
LG
Rudi


----------



## allegoric (28. Oktober 2018)

Was willste denn für dein Boot insgesamt ausgeben? Soll es einen Steuerstand haben oder ohne. Vielleicht habe ich einen Tipp für dich, wenns preislich passt. Das musste zwar auch im Ausland abholen... Im Januar kann ich Fotos machen. Dann ist meines da. 

Einfach ne PN schreiben, vielleicht passen deine Angaben ja.


----------

